# Routing 1/8" Bead without Splintering



## Odrisan (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been trying to make some 1/8" thick bead molding out of red oak and not getting anywhere. I've taken 1/8" thick stock and a 1/8" round over to the router table and all I get are splinters. Even trying to make multiple shallow passes I can't get a consistent edge. I've got about 25 feet to make, and am hoping I can avoid doing it with a block plane and sand paper. Is it the wood? the bit? (it's new and sharp) should I be using a 1/16" bit? I'm stuck. Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Odrisan

You may want to a use bit like below,then just rip off 3 of them at one time on the table saw.

1 pc 1/2" Shank with 1/8" Rad. Triple Bead Router Bit - eBay (item 140310830107 end time Apr-27-09 20:18:33 PDT)

=======



Odrisan said:


> I've been trying to make some 1/8" thick bead molding out of red oak and not getting anywhere. I've taken 1/8" thick stock and a 1/8" round over to the router table and all I get are splinters. Even trying to make multiple shallow passes I can't get a consistent edge. I've got about 25 feet to make, and am hoping I can avoid doing it with a block plane and sand paper. Is it the wood? the bit? (it's new and sharp) should I be using a 1/16" bit? I'm stuck. Any ideas?


----------

